# Introducing yogurt to Daisy



## alimaciel (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi guys!

I see that a lot of you add yogurt to your Malt's diet.... How do you serve it? Do you mix it with the dry food or do you just spoon feed it?

Thanks!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i give probiotics 30 min before food


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I give Daisy a tsp of StonyFarm plain every morning before she eats her breakfast.


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

I give Sophie 1 spoonful everyday, she LOVES it... she makes sure there is none left on either side of the spoon. I'm not sure if it is helping with the staining yet, but I will keep giving it to her anyways because she really enjoys it. Good luck.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I give Diamond 1 tbsp of stoneyfields plain yogurt as a mid day snack on a little dry food! She Eats ALL of it!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (alimaciel @ Mar 2 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737249


> Hi guys!
> I see that a lot of you add yogurt to your Malt's diet.... How do you serve it? Do you mix it with the dry food or do you just spoon feed it?
> Thanks![/B]


We simply make a *splot* in the bowl at mealtime.
Kibble, canned, pumpkin (*BIG SPLOT!*), yogurt, and green beans all go in the same bowl at the same time.. .


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it just plain yogurt or can you give flavored ones? I am very curious since I've never tried this before, sounds good though!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (alimaciel @ Mar 2 2009, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737249


> Hi guys!
> 
> I see that a lot of you add yogurt to your Malt's diet.... How do you serve it? Do you mix it with the dry food or do you just spoon feed it?
> 
> Thanks![/B]


Uno gets plain yogurt (nonfat Fage greek and some organic brands) on Munchkin soft tip spoons (available @ Target), otherwise, he gets major yogurt face :blush: if we leave it in his bowl. We also mix in fresh fruit sometimes with it.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I GIVE BACI 1 TEASPOON OF [FAGE] TOTAL 0% GREEK YOGART .HE GETS THAT EVERY MORNING MIXED WITH HIS MISSING LINK . :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I mix it in with Hunter's kibble so its coated nicely - he then licks the bowl. Other times I let him lick it from the spoon. 

We usually do plain or vanilla. I have done blueberry and once strawberry. But I typically stick with plain or vanilla. I also use Stonybrook (or whatever the stony one is that has probiotics in it).


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I give Bonbon about 1/2 to 1 tsp. of the Fage 0% as a late night snack. She won't take it off the spoon, so I put a little bit at a time on my
finger and she licks it off.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 4 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739196


> I mix it in with Hunter's kibble so its coated nicely - he then licks the bowl. Other times I let him lick it from the spoon.
> 
> We usually do plain or vanilla. I have done blueberry and once strawberry. But I typically stick with plain or vanilla. I also use Stonybrook (or whatever the stony one is that has probiotics in it).[/B]


So you just mix it up altogether so that the kibble is coated with the yogurt? I've never given Gracie yogurt, but have thought about it a lot. Maybe if I did this she would eat her kibble better. Thanks for the idea!


----------

